# Hello newbie here- IH ID question



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

I just bought a 1971 (I think) IH Diesel Tractor It has most tags removed (no idea why). I am trying to identifiy it . I think its a 444 or a 354. It was made in England and it has a dead Injection pump which is a INJPUMP31 and it has a hand stamping on the engine block BD154 102512. There is a tag on the side of the transmission which says MODEL A130002B0025532553. Serial number is blank.
Here are some pics



















Thanks for the help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a 3414 which looks very similar, but the loader hooks up a bit different at the top.










According to what i found, the BD154 engine was used in the 2300A, 238, 2424, 2444, and 3414. Hopefully that narrows it down. You could call a Case IH dealer with the model number on that plate and see if they can narrow it down further.


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the response. No IH dealers around here... none of the tractor dealers seem to know- will keep pluckin away though


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks to me to be an industrial build in U/K i would have said 3434 but this model was to my knowledge never exported so i would assume it is a 3414 built @ the IH works at Idle, Bradford, West Yorkshire. It is based on 444 agricultural tractor and this is the model to use if seeking a service manual


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks cyrush - that is the direction I was leaning using tractordata.com info


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! I agree it looks like a industrial tractor. Let us know what you find out


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Country boy 

I am building an archive of IH'S built in U/K. But have no pictures of 3414 as they were only for export, Could you please post some more pics, Thanks???


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That image was grabbed from Google Image search. I don't own one myself. Here's a few more from Google.


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

I am thinking you are right those are the closest things I have seen that matches what I have. IH 3414 seems to be the answer!! Thanks


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

*international 3434 loader*

hi this is a 3434 loader approx 1978 model there should be date stamps on hydraulic hoses if original hoses are still on it {aluminium band around hose}


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

*3434 loader pictures with backhoe attachment*

the fist picture my machine


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

AH Yes!!!!! Thank you very much I am looking at pictures of yours and it is EXACTLY LIKE MINE!!! less the backhoe. So the definitive answer is 3434! Outstanding!!!! I can't thank you enough. whew now I know where to begin.


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

f you go to CASE .select [europe english] click [sign up here],enter your details to create a customer profile ,this will give you access to online parts manual for the 3434 loader


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

I found the tag you spoke of, here are the numbers : 338-18-4082 8-76 CW 34840

I think I see that it is August of 1976 and possibly a 3484 tractor??? yours has the backhoe mine has the weight box- could that be the difference??

thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Number sequence above i;m afraid does nothing for me !!

model 3484 does not (as far as my records show, exist)

3414 built 1961 to 68

3434 built 1968 to 82

3434B built 1982 to 86/87 (yours is definitely not this one!!).

Your serial plate shows B (British Production) and serial no 002553) 

I cannot track this any further @ present as my data is in storage pending house relocation from central England to the south coast !!


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi that is the production date of that hose and the rest sould be the part number for the hose so should be approx 76 model hope that helps


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi cyrush did you work at international harvester


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes for IH in U/K for 33 years including Case IN & McCormick.


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Gents, I appreciate your time


----------

